# Bear White Tail II



## new2bow (May 6, 2007)

Hi all, new to the board and bow hunitng (hunting in general) and am looking to pickup a compound bow for my wife. I found one called "Fred Bear White Tail II". I was doing some searching and I did not find any major draw backs but it does need new sights. I have looked around and sights for this bow I cannot find. I found many sights but none really listed for that bow type. So my question(s) are:

1. Is this a decent bow?
2. Are sight replacement expensive for this bow type?
3. Is it possible to replace them at all?
4. Providing they are replaceable what would ya recommend?

Thanks all 

-rich


----------

